# Attempting to Learn Piano



## KoreanCookie

Hello everyone! I'm Aaron, and I am 14 years old and I've been playing violin for a few years now, and I'm now on the last piece for Suzuki Book 4. I've also taught myself how to play the classical guitar, and play flute at my school band. Now I want to teach myself piano. I know the basics, and I've been trying to play some pieces such as the "Variations on Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" (still cant play it xD), what books/etudes do you recommend for me? I'm thinking about getting the Suzuki Books for Piano since I love the violin versions, but what other books do you recommend for me? I'm looking for etudes that I can really improve my technical skills on, especially my left hand (I still have trouble reading Bass Clef). Thank you for reading~


----------



## Giordano

Have you checked this thread? You may find it helpful:

http://www.talkclassical.com/36200-thinking-about-starting-learn.html


----------



## Bored

RCM Grade 1-10 should help you out. Start with the studies as they all deal with specific technical parts that can help you out with various skills.


----------



## Kidbuu

everyone one starts somwhere!


----------

